# New Pict Video Msg



## hbgirl (Feb 15, 2011)

My husband has a new number showing up on cell phone bill & it's almost all picture/video msgs. I'm afraid to ask him because I don't want to cause a fight but I really need to know if he's at it again (he's used his phone more than a few times to carry on with other women) If caller ID weren't around I'd just call the number myself but since it is I don't want them calling my husband and saying "your wife is snooping around." Especially if it's just a friend of his. Any advice?


----------



## inlovetfa (Apr 21, 2011)

You have that right to be suspicious if he has been caught before. He should know your gonna ask questions and just be a man and answer truthfully instead of starting an argument he brought that on himself for doing it once. That's how I feel at least and if he don't like it or wanna stick it out till you trust him again then he can leave!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladyybyrd (Jan 4, 2011)

If you want to know who the number belongs to, go to a payphone and call it. If a woman answers ask her "who's this". When she says her name tell her you got the wrong number.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

You can also block your number from showing up, at least up here you can. Dial *67 before the number.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

hbgirl said:


> My husband has a new number showing up on cell phone bill & it's almost all picture/video msgs. I'm afraid to ask him because I don't want to cause a fight but I really need to know if he's at it again (he's used his phone more than a few times to carry on with other women) If caller ID weren't around I'd just call the number myself but since it is I don't want them calling my husband and saying "your wife is snooping around." Especially if it's just a friend of his. Any advice?


If you have a cell phone, there is a way to "hide" your number on outgoing calls. You can use this feature to call the number and they won't know what the number is to return the call to.


----------



## luckyman (Apr 14, 2011)

hbgirl said:


> My husband has a new number showing up on cell phone bill & it's almost all picture/video msgs. I'm afraid to ask him because I don't want to cause a fight but I really need to know if he's at it again (he's used his phone more than a few times to carry on with other women) If caller ID weren't around I'd just call the number myself but since it is I don't want them calling my husband and saying "your wife is snooping around." Especially if it's just a friend of his. Any advice?


So what other behavior do you put up with because "you don't want to cause a fight?" Confront him. If it is innocent he will show you. If he asserts his "right to privacy" let him know how important it is for you to see that this is innocent in order to rebuild trust.


----------

